# Tonal (diatonic + chromatic) harmony composition exercises



## comethalley

Apologies if this is in the wrong forum - it looked like this was where to post as a beginning composer, but I'm not sure!

I have Steven Laitz's textbook and workbook on tonal harmony (_The Complete Musician Parts 1/2_), but I am looking for a source of composition exercises which reinforce the rules of diatonic and chromatic tonal harmony (his book has a couple, but it's mostly analysis). Do you know source of exercises which allow me to develop my composition skills while reinforcing what I'm learning about diatonic and chromatic tonality? Book or website titles would be greatly appreciated!


----------

